# Fox has a bath in the kitchen sink....



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Here is Fox (the tame feral) having a bath in our kitchen sink... it was kind of impromptu... he flew over to my moms shoulder and climbed down her arms while she was washing her hands. We'd usually use a method that doesn't waste so much water, hahaha. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J_feEk4758


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Very nice video! I loved it!
*

I gotta try this someday (with a pigeon, that is).

Larry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely bird and I love the name.

You have to give him the whole sink to himself and then he will REALLY make quite a mess, but he will be clean and clean up the dishes too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great video. He really enjoyed his bath.

Thank for sharing

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an absolute delightful video! Fox is a beautiful pigeon! LOVE those white flights!

Y'know, there are shower people and there are bath people. I, personally, prefer showers...

So, when I read on the site that some pigeons like showers, Mr. Squeaks got to be guinea pig! He loved the shower! I would give him one sometimes with me or without. Of course, I didn't use soap while he was with me. 

He also likes to take a bath in his litter box pan. I can usually tell when he's ready to take a bath because he walks in the cat's water dishes instead of just taking a drink! 

Whether he gets a bath or a shower is determined by how busy I am. I have to be with him with the shower but can watch him take his bath as I put his bath water "tub" on the kitchen floor.

If you don't mind water spray, you could give him a few inches of water in the sink with maybe a thin stream from the faucet and let him go to town. WHAT A RIOT!!

Many thanks again, Insomniac!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice video--thanks c.hert


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We're definitely going to give him another bath in the sink, he loves the stream on his back, it's pretty hilarious! 

Squeaks, I tried bringing him in the shower but he wasn't totally into it. Maybe if I let him hangout in there without the water for a bit he'll get used to it! We have a shower perch for my cockatoo and he was on that for a bit, but then he went to the toilet lid and strutted and cooed the entire time. When I brought him in, he ran around seemingly a bit unhappy and jumped out, gave me an evil eye and went back to the toilet. I tried opening the curtain, sitting on the edge and letting him get used to it gradually, but he was not into it! Oh well!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the video, fox is very cute. Thanks for sharing it. min


----------

